# ARBA show rabbits vs 4H show rabbits



## bluepez (Dec 8, 2009)

Ok I have a question... yet again.

Is there a difference in ARBA show rabbits and 4H show rabbits? Can a rabbit that ranks high in the 4H world do good at a ARBA show? Are their ARBA judges at state 4H shows?

I have a breeder that I have just known from chatting with and reading their site. That has a great blue doe and buck from champion rabbits that have tons of legs..and GCs..etc. But they have only shown at 4H places and placed Champion in the state ..etc. I wold have to go look at email again..BUT..my question.is..that if she does so highly there..would she have a good chance at a ARBA show? with ARBA judges?? She is asking alot for this doe so I want to see what people think.

Someone told me that there is a huge difference..between ARBA rabbits and 4h rabbits ( yes this rabbit is pure pedigreed..etc.)

Thanks

Misty


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Dec 8, 2009)

4-H does use the ARBA standard for the breeds (except for the pet and showmanship classes). So a rabbit that does well in 4-H shows could do well in ARBA shows. 4-H does focus more on learning to show so dq's and faults might not be taken into account as much. There may also be less competition for a breed or even in the show than at ARBA shows. You should ask to see the ribbon and certifiactes the rabbit has earned and what classes the rabbit was enetered. A rabbit that does well is showmanship may not do well in a breed show as showmanship is the handler presenting the rabbit and not so much the actual rabbit. If the rabbit has done well in different shows with different judges, and with other rabbits of the same breed, then it should do well in ARBA shows. 
If the rabbit meets the breed standard with proper colouring, I don't see why a rabbit should not be able to do well in ARBA shows. 

You should get a picture of the rabbit in the right pose and see what people here think. If you can, contact a local judge to evaluate the rabbit. The breeder should allow that if the arrangments can be made.


----------



## pamnock (Dec 8, 2009)

Rules vary widely and many rabbits with DQ's may place well at 4-H shows. A rabbit could very well win BIS at a 4-H show, and be DQ'd at an ARBA show.

When I judge 4-H, I go by the ARBA standard and place DQ's lower in the class as well as clearly explaining the rabbit's faults and DQ's.



Pam


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 8, 2009)

Ooh that makes me wonder, Pam, would my buck that has a broken nail be able to compete at a 4-H show? He was DQ'd at the ARBA show (which is where the nail break was discovered) but I'd still love to show him if possible because I think he'd do good. Should I attempt it - or not? 

Emily


----------



## bluepez (Dec 8, 2009)

Ok here is the blue doe. Sire has 11 GC legs...dam has 7GC legs and she has placed Champion MR in 4H show..she says every I need to define that.












Her brother who placed state champion FFA MR in sept .




Black buck she has.. 




and another blue



what do you think everyone? Pam? I know its hard just from photos..


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Dec 9, 2009)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> Ooh that makes me wonder, Pam, would my buck that has a broken nail be able to compete at a 4-H show? He was DQ'd at the ARBA show (which is where the nail break was discovered) but I'd still love to show him if possible because I think he'd do good. Should I attempt it - or not?
> 
> Emily



It depends on the county. In our county, I don't think a rabbit will be DQ'ed for anything other than transmittable disease. However, the fault will be explained to the child and it will be placed lower than the rabbits who are showable under ARBA standards. So even if you show a nice rabbit with a fault, it probably won't place "fairly" according to type.

That said- a broken nail is not usually an issue. They grow back.


----------



## pamnock (Dec 9, 2009)

Bluepez, the photos aren't showing up.

Emily, it is against 4-H policy to disqualify the rabbits. I just place them lower in the class. 

Any diseased rabbits are generally sent home by the show officials before the show.

Some judges ignore ARBA standard DQ's when placing the rabbits. I believe this does a disservice to the youth exhibitor because they don't learn anything. Many take those high placing 4-H rabbits with DQ's to ARBA shows and are VERY disappointed when their "champion" rabbit is thrown off the table. I take my scale to 4-H shows, and I'm not afraid to use it LOL

Pam


----------



## bluepez (Dec 9, 2009)

darn..I wish the pics would show so others can see. Hmm..


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 9, 2009)

Ooh I realized I made a typo - he doesn't have a broken nail, but actually a broken toe.  So what would be the leway on that, OakRidge? 

Pam, I did not know that it was against 4-H policy to DQ! I think I've had a couple rabbits DQ'd at a 4-H show, but I can't remember...

Would a 4-H fair be the same as a 4-H show - as with the judging/rules, etc. I know that my local Spring Fair, it's all 4-Hers, except there is a day show, but only youth can enter; they still will DQ a rabbit, but they go by ARBA rules. I'm curious now about their policy...I don't like the supers and advisors there anyhow, I just go because it's a show. 

Emily


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Dec 9, 2009)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> Ooh I realized I made a typo - he doesn't have a broken nail, but actually a broken toe.  So what would be the leway on that, OakRidge?


Well, it depends. If it's an obvious break then, like I said, he wouldn't be DQ'ed here he would just probably be placed lower than rabbits without that problem. If it heals pretty well though, he could be perfectly showable, even in ARBA. Broken toes aren't always a permanent problem.

As far as 4-H having a policy against DQ'ing...that's not necessarily true all over, as far as I know. Non-transmittable DQ's are generally just placed in pet or mixed breed classes. But some clubs actually hold ARBA sanctioned shows, so it depends where you are. Transmittable illnesses WILL be DQ'ed here though. All rabbits go through a health check before fair.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 9, 2009)

*OakRidgeRabbits wrote: *


> *BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Ooh I realized I made a typo - he doesn't have a broken nail, but actually a broken toe.  So what would be the leway on that, OakRidge?
> ...


Alright, thanks OakRidge. I guess I'll just have to enter him at a 4-H show and see what happens. It's not entirely obvious, unless you're really pushing on the toes and getting them to extend; that's the only way I notice it, because it sticks straight up while the others bend/clench. It's the middle toe (so it looks like he's flipping someone off, lol.) 

Yes, here any transmittable illnesses are DQ'd as well, and we also have health check before fairs; even though most of the people doing vet check aren't even vets, and if they are, they aren't rabbit savvy ones.  

Emily


----------



## bluepez (Dec 10, 2009)

Hey
Ok guys..need your advice .
go to this site
http://www.bluepezrabbitry.com/velveteenlops.html 

I just threw them up on my velveteen lop page.
What do you think of them..the MINI REX?


----------

